# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezi urbane...

## ajzberg

Moment

Ne freskine e mengjesit
Dhe avujve
Tej
Tymit te cigares
Ndjek
Shkaras nje hije
Qe 
Parfumin le
Ne rrugen e lagur
Pa reflektuar
Gje.........

Pjergulla

Vjedhurazi
Me eshtrat e drunjta
Kacavjere 
Ti
Per te plotesuar
Nje deshire te lengut 
Ne kokrrat 
E palidhura........

Gjethet

Dikur plot jete
Ne maje
E ne dege
Harbonit ne shilarsin
E puizes se lehte
Tani 
Kerciteni dhimbeshem 
Ne toke
Thyer e thermuar 
Per tu bashkuar................

Urbanizimi

Horizonte asfaltesh
Avuj klorofili aratisur
Imazhe njerezish
Grisur.........

Fshesarja

Mes rese se pluhurit
Dhe melodise
Duke mermeritur
Kenge pa titull
Makiazhin e rudhave 
qytetare
Pastron ....
Me fshesen
Shqop...............

----------


## Enii

me pelqen .

----------


## bujaa

shum e mir

----------


## mondishall

Urime ajzberg për temën e re me poezi interesante, ku Gjethja(vjeshtake) më ngacmoi më shumë.

----------


## saura

Ajzberg ,dhe mua si Mondit ,ajo e gjethes me pelqeu me shume ......(sa na perputhen shijet  hahahah)
shume te bukura ,te pershendes.

----------


## ajzberg

Enii,bujaa dhe miqte e mi Mondi dhe Saura,ju faleminderit per vleresimin .Qyteti me te vertet [sikurse dhe fshati]ka gjera ne pamje te rendomta,por duhet ti shohesh ndryshe.Gjethja dhe mua me pelqen .....................

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Fshesarja

Mes rese se pluhurit
Dhe melodise
Duke mermeritur
Kenge pa titull
Makiazhin e rudhave 
qytetare
Pastron ....
Me fshesen
Shqop...............*
*

I nderuar Ajzberg, së pari Ju uroj për hapjen e temës, duke Ju dëshiruar suse që pa kusht do të radhiten...
Së dyti, të gjitha poezitë, prekin tema që pak poetë i kanë kapur në fokusin e shkrimeve...
Bukur i nderuar, Ju dëshiroj frymëzime të më tejme në këtë cikël të poezive...*

----------


## riza2008

Ajzberg pershendetje.Mir se na erdhe ne gjirin e poetve te forumit.I lexova me vemendje krijimet e postuara dhe vertet eshte nje paraqitje dinjitoze juaja.Per kete ju pergezoj dhe ju falenderoj per krijimet e sjellura.Ju uroj muze pa fund.Respekte poet i nderuar

----------


## Mciri

Pershendetje Ajzberg dhe krijimtari te mbare. Mciri.



> Moment
> 
> Ne freskine e mengjesit
> Dhe avujve
> Tej
> Tymit te cigares
> Ndjek
> Shkaras nje hije
> Qe 
> ...

----------


## ajzberg

ZAgim,riza,mciri ju falenderoj per kohen qe u moret duke lexuar poezite e mia.Me kete rast ju pershendes dhe ju,suksese ne krijimtari.Sot po postoj tre poezi qe shumkush nga ju ndoshta i ka perjetuar.


Koha

Gjumi ka thyer
Cipen e syve
Une shpejtoj
Te kap ate 
Qe 
Per krahu u largua
Me absurdin
E nxitimit
Gjithmone tradhetare
E mengjesit.......

Duke te pare ty

Te kam afer...
Imtesisht cdo qelize
Ne trupin tend 
Njoh,
Por nje moment
Kujtoj,cuditerisht 
E dashur
S te njoh..........

Pa titull

Qytet i djersitur
Asgje s leviz
As njerez
As gjethe
Dhe rimeli bashkise
Kondesjoneret ngrijne
Lakuriqesine
E depiluar
Dhe supet butesisht
Me rripa shtrengua
Permbysur imazhet
Ne qiell 
Jo asgje s bie 
Me duket,apo jo
Rrenjet bejne hije................

----------


## mondishall

Te ndjek ajzberg, ta dish!

----------


## ajzberg

Faleminderit Mondi,te pershendes me ''uren'' 

URA[Tabakeve mon kulture]

E gurte
Pa njerez
Me harqe
Pa uje
Me gure te lemuar
Tani me ,lidh
Kotesine..........

----------


## ajzberg

Stoli

Aty
I lagur
Ne shi
I gdhendur
Mbi trup
Me dashuri
Nga heshtja e thelle 
Dhe pritja e gjate
Nen peme
I drujte
Rri
Zhgarravinen time
Ku ta ve mbi ty?

----------


## KUJTIM CAMI

*Gjethet

Dikur plot jete
Ne maje
E ne dege
Harbonit ne shilarsin
E puizes se lehte
Tani 
Kerciteni dhimbeshem 
Ne toke
Thyer e thermuar 
Per tu bashkuar................


Pa titull

Qytet i djersitur
Asgje s leviz
As njerez
As gjethe
Dhe rimeli bashkise
Kondesjoneret ngrijne
Lakuriqesine
E depiluar
Dhe supet butesisht
Me rripa shtrengua
Permbysur imazhet
Ne qiell 
Jo asgje s bie 
Me duket,apo jo
Rrenjet bejne hije................



Stoli

Aty
I lagur
Ne shi
I gdhendur
Mbi trup
Me dashuri
Nga heshtja e thelle 
Dhe pritja e gjate
Nen peme
I drujte
Rri
Zhgarravinen time
Ku ta ve mbi ty?*


*Bravo ajzberg te bukur te gjitha por mua me goditen me shume keto te treja.
Pac fat e suksese.*

----------


## busavata

i nderuari ajzberg
me pelqyen te gjitha se i kishe thurur me nje mjeshtri te rrall
por ne kujtese me mbeti kjo

Pa titull

Qytet i djersitur
Asgje s leviz
As njerez
As gjethe
Dhe rimeli bashkise
Kondesjoneret ngrijne
Lakuriqesine
E depiluar
Dhe supet butesisht
Me rripa shtrengua
Permbysur imazhet
Ne qiell
Jo asgje s bie
Me duket,apo jo
Rrenjet bejne hije.............

te deshiroj qe te vazhdosh ne thurjen e vargjeve te bukura sikur keto

----------


## ajzberg

Fole dallandysheje

Ti nje dite 
Me pershendete
Sinqerisht
E zonja kishe qene
Sqeperisht
Pallatin tend
Rreze ne mur
Me balte e kashte 
E thure 
Te forte gur.....
Kot po te pyes 
Vertet,
Kur projektove 
Themelet e shtepise
E kishe mare lejen
E bashkise?................................

----------


## javan

> Faleminderit Mondi,te pershendes me ''uren'' 
> 
> URA[Tabakeve mon kulture]
> 
> E gurte
> Pa njerez
> Me harqe
> Pa uje
> Me gure te lemuar
> ...


Kuptimi i "Pse". Shkruaj...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## javan

> Fole dallandysheje
> 
> Ti nje dite 
> Me pershendete
> Sinqerisht
> E zonja kishe qene
> Sqeperisht
> Pallatin tend
> Rreze ne mur
> ...


Pershendetje me "leje bashkie"?

----------


## ajzberg

ZKujtim Cami,busavata,javan, faleminderit per vleresimin qe i beni pozise time modeste.....

Pa semafor

Vershimin 
E mendimit
Ta ndalte 
Nje ngjyre
S do ta duroja
As dhe nje dige
Betoni
Mbi te do vershoja
Pastaj 
Urte do te rija
Do te mbytja veten
Ne kujtimet 
E mija.................

----------


## ajzberg

Balerina

Arabeske fluturake
E skajshme
Dhe 
Fjolle tymi
Ngurtesuar
Frymen mbajta
Nje cast........
Ne eter 
Per tu takuar....................

----------

